# Help Me Build My First Comp



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Jan 29, 2006)

I am building my first comp and I need some help.Here are the specs. Tell me what you think.

*Revision*


Case -
Thermaltake Soprano 

Mobo - 
DFI nF4 Ultra-Infinity

Video Card -
eVGA 7800GT 

PSU -
Antec TruePower 550W 

RAM -
Patriot Signature Series 1gb 

Processor -
Athlon 64 3200+ (Gonna overclock it) 

Hard Drive -
WD Caviar SE


----------



## b00gi mAM (Jan 29, 2006)

i don't get that its like people on newegg are telling u waht to buy? just like give us links to teh items themselves and a grand total


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Jan 29, 2006)

So I quess that didn't work. Here is the specs

Case - http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16811146017

Mobo - http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813136163

Video Card - http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16814102505

Processor - http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16819103535

RAM - http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16820220037

Hard Drive - http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16822144122


----------



## bigsaucybob (Jan 29, 2006)

yea that looks nice, i love that case. are u sure u dont want a bigger hard drive.


----------



## ReturnToEmpire (Jan 29, 2006)

why spend that much money on a case? you can get nice ones for half the price and dont buy the one with the PSU buy a seperate PSU, youll probably even save money on that alone. and the Venice core on that processor is nice, they overclock like beasts together with DFI boards, and your memory voltage is low too so you can probably overclock that as well. seems like a great system, but yea maybe id get either a slightly fast processor if you can find a venice or at least an SATA hard drive. you could get the extra money from buying a cheaper case.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822144235
CPU - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103533
those 2 would be a nice upgrade for a reasonable price for your system, your motherboard, gfx and RAM are looking nice and paired with these your system will run very nicely.


----------



## Mr.Suave (Jan 29, 2006)

you forgot the PSU, optical drives, and things like the keyboard and monitor(if you need them).
wats your budget?
also as bigsuace said you might want a bigger HDD, 80gb isnt much.


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Jan 29, 2006)

*Revisions*
I changed some things around in order to get the 7800GT.

Case -
Thermaltake Soprano 

Mobo - 
MSI K8N 

Video Card -
eVGA 7800GT 

PSU -
Antec TruePower 550W 

RAM -
Patriot Signature Series 1gb 

Processor -
Athlon 64 3200+ (Gonna overclock it) 

Hard Drive -
WD Caviar SE


----------



## Rambo (Jan 29, 2006)

Good decision on the 7800GT, and on the case, and on the PSU. Bad decision (IMO) on the motherboard becuase if, like you said, want to Overclock it, then DFI's are good Overclocking boards...

I own the Ultra-Infinity, and I currently have my Athlon 64 3500+ at 2.6Ghz with no problems...


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Jan 29, 2006)

*Revisions*

Case -
Thermaltake Soprano 

Mobo - 
DFI nF4 Ultra-Infinity  

Video Card -
eVGA 7800GT 

PSU -
Antec TruePower 550W 

RAM -
Patriot Signature Series 1gb 

Processor -
Athlon 64 3200+ (Gonna overclock it) 

Hard Drive -
WD Caviar SE


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Jan 29, 2006)

Anyone got some advice?


----------



## ReturnToEmpire (Jan 29, 2006)

suicidal monkey that looks great. you will get urs overclocked very nicely with the motherboard im glad you chose it. that bios is nice. also the choice of case is very nice that lexa case is nice but NZXT produces way overpriced items. build looks solid to me good luck.


----------



## Rambo (Jan 29, 2006)

5u1c1d47m0nk3y said:
			
		

> Anyone got some advice?



It's a good set up, would be better if you went dual core, but still good... I can't really think of anything to improve it (well, without increasing the total price, anyway).


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2006)

1. Budget?
2. Intent?


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Jan 29, 2006)

My budget is around 1000 including shipping and the os.And it is for gaming.I will be overclocking the processor a little bit so It can be a litle better than my buds un-overclocked 3500+


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm $50 over but its a hell of a system for that price
*Microsoft WindowsXP SP2 Home OEM ($93.95)*
*AMD Athlon64 X2 3800 [S939, Manchester, ADA3800DAA5BV] ($313.00)*
*DFI LanParty UT NF4 Ultra-D ($129.99)*
*NEC 3550A DVDRW ($39.75)*
*Maxtor DiamondMax10 200GB 16MB PATA ($89.00)*
*eVGA 7800GT 256MB ($275.00 after $20.00 MIR)*
*Buffalo MAJOR 2x512 ($71.95)*
*Logisys Area51 Case + 450W [12V@25A] ($37.50)*
Subtotal: $1050.14

If you goto the Intel side of things
*Intel Pentium D 820 [LGA775, Smithfield, BX80551PG2800FN] ($243.00)*
*Gigabyte GA8I945PL-G ($98.00)*
*GSKill Extreme 2x512 PC2-4200 CL4 ($66.99)*
*NEC 3550A DVDRW ($39.75)*
*Maxtor DiamondMax10 200GB 16MB PATA ($89.00)*
*Microsoft WindowsXP Home SP2 OEM ($93.95)*
*Logisys Area51 Case + 450W [12V@25A] ($37.50)*
*eVGA 7800GT 256MB ($275.00 after $20.00 MIR)*
Subtotal: $943.19 (with room to upgrade to a 920)


----------



## mgoldb2 (Jan 29, 2006)

this is my try at it

AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ Manchester $313
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103562
ABIT KN8 Ultra Socket 939 NVIDIA nForce4 Ultra $92
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813127222
eVGA 256-P2-N516 Geforce 7800GT 256MB 256-bit GDDR3  $289
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814130256
Maxtor DiamondMax 10 6V250F0 250GB 7200 RPM 16MB $101
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822144013
BUFFALO Major 1GB (2 x 512MB) 184-Pin DDR $72
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820150631
NEC Black 3550 $40
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16827152058
LOGISYS Computer Area 51(with 25A psu) $38
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811148030
Microsoft Windows XP Home With SP2 – OEM $94
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16837102059

Total: $1039


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Jan 30, 2006)

Alright heres the deal.I was talking to my dad and he said if I got a good productivity I can Increase my budget to 1200. SO now 1200 including shipping, productivity software, and the os. I think I might make a new thread with the 1200 budget. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 30, 2006)

> I think I might make a new thread with the 1200 budget.


Dont think that 

Not much to change,
- Get a better PSU
- Upgrade the CPU to the 4200


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Jan 30, 2006)

*$1200 Computer*

So now I can spend $1200 on my computer. That is including shipping, the os, and good productivity software. Help me out, this is my first build.If you have any thing you think is bad tell me another thing that is better in the same price range. Also feel free to change the whole system around as long as you keep it in the budget.

*Specs*

*Case* - 99.99
Aspire X-Navigator
__________________________________________________________________________

*Mobo * - 129.99
DFI Lanparty UT nF4
__________________________________________________________________________

*Hard Drive* - 89.00
Maxtor DiamondMax 200GB
__________________________________________________________________________

*Video Card* - 295.00
eVGA 7800GT
__________________________________________________________________________

*RAM* - 80.50
Patriot Signature Series 1gb
__________________________________________________________________________

*Productivity* - 81.95
Microsoft Works Suite 2006
__________________________________________________________________________

*Processor* - 301.00
AMD X2 3800+
__________________________________________________________________________

*OS* - 88.95
Windows XP
__________________________________________________________________________

*Total Price (Inclu. ship.) - 1,206.91*

You will notice there is no optical drive. That is because I am taking it from my old crappy HP.

P.S- My mouse, keyboard, speakers, and moniter from my old HP should work.....right?


----------



## Praetor (Jan 30, 2006)

*threads merged*

Might consider *this* combo deal where you get a free motherboard



> P.S- My mouse, keyboard, speakers, and moniter from my old HP should work.....right?


Yes


As for productivity software, works is crap. You're better off with Office.


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Jan 30, 2006)

Revision 1

*Specs*

Revision 1

*Case* - 99.99
Aspire X-Navigator
__________________________________________________________________________

*Mobo * - 129.99
DFI Lanparty UT nF4
__________________________________________________________________________

*Hard Drive* - 89.00
Seagate Barracuda 160Gb
__________________________________________________________________________

*Video Card* - 295.00
eVGA 7800GT
__________________________________________________________________________

*RAM* - 80.50
Patriot Signature Series 1gb
__________________________________________________________________________

*Productivity* - 81.95
Microsoft Office Standard
__________________________________________________________________________

*Processor* - 301.00
AMD X2 3800+
__________________________________________________________________________

*OS* - 88.95
Windows XP
___________________________________________________________________________________

*Total Price (Inclu. ship.) - 1253.91*

I thought I had office, oops. I changed the hardrive for better performance. I want to buy all from one spot.


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Jan 31, 2006)

The dual core AMD beats the AMD single cores in everything except gaming. How much better is the single core in gaming? A lot of places say that the games out right now don't take advantage of the dual cores but they will later. Does this mean the performance of the dual cores will beat the single cores in the future?


----------



## Rambo (Jan 31, 2006)

5u1c1d47m0nk3y said:
			
		

> Does this mean the performance of the dual cores will beat the single cores in the future?



Yes, it does... Take 3DMark06 for example (a benchmarking software). This benchmarking utility already utilises dual core CPU's, so people with AMD X2 processors, or Opteron 165's, etc... score much higher in the CPU results than people with my processor (AMD Athlon 64 3500+). I would highly recommend you stick with the CPU you have chosen abive (X2 3800+).


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Jan 31, 2006)

I am gonna download Open Office now and give it a test run on the computer I have now.


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow open Office is great from my first breif overview. So forget the productivity software.Woot, Woot. Down with microsoft.


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Jan 31, 2006)

Revision 2

*Case* - 99.99
Aspire X-Navigator
__________________________________________________________________________
*Mobo * - 129.99
DFI Lanparty UT nF4
__________________________________________________________________________

*Hard Drive* - 89.00
Seagate Barracuda 160Gb
__________________________________________________________________________

*Video Card* - 295.00
eVGA 7800GT
__________________________________________________________________________

*RAM* - 194.00
RAM.G.Skill Extreme 
__________________________________________________________________________

*Processor* - 301.00
AMD X2 3800+
__________________________________________________________________________

*OS* - 88.95
Windows XP
___________________________________________________________________________________

*Total Price (Inclu. ship.) - 1235.45 *

No productivity software so I got some more RAM.


----------



## Rambo (Jan 31, 2006)

Ahh, you've gone for 2GB of RAM! Not bad! 

That will be a brilliant computer for that price!


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Jan 31, 2006)

*Revision 3*

*Case* - 99.99
Aspire X-plorer
__________________________________________________________________________

*PSU* - 69.99
Raidmax Aurora 
__________________________________________________________________________

*Mobo * - 129.99
DFI Lanparty UT nF4
__________________________________________________________________________

*Hard Drive* - 89.00
Seagate Barracuda 160Gb
__________________________________________________________________________

*Video Card* - 295.00
eVGA 7800GT
__________________________________________________________________________

*RAM* - 194.00
G.Skill  
_________________________________________________________________________

*Processor* - 301.00
AMD X2 3800+
__________________________________________________________________________

*OS* - 88.95
Windows XP
___________________________________________________________________________________

*Total Price (Inclu. ship.) - 1235.45 *

Got some cheaper ram for a better power supply.


----------



## SAAER45 (Jan 31, 2006)

I can save you 30 bucks...
Heres XP for $60
http://www.edirectsoftware.com/product.php?product_id=16135


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Jan 31, 2006)

For thre last time I only want to buy frome one place !!!1!!one!1!!1!1one!!!1!!!!!


----------



## SAAER45 (Jan 31, 2006)

That's wicked stupid, you wouldn't pocket 30 bucks and shop somewhere else?

Halfwit


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Jan 31, 2006)

lol, Just let me do what I wanna do.


----------



## andy5667 (Jan 31, 2006)

You never said you wanted to buy from just one place


----------



## SAAER45 (Jan 31, 2006)

5u1c1d47m0nk3y said:
			
		

> lol, Just let me do what I wanna do.



If you wanted to do what you wanna do, why'd you ask for help?

And Andy5667 is right, you never said you wanted to buy from one place...


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Jan 31, 2006)

O sry about that. I have this posted at three forums so I must have gotten confused.Thats not what i ment by let me do what I want.


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Jan 31, 2006)

I know the 3200+ overclocked is as good as a 3500+. Does this apply to the Manchester X2 cores. If I were do overclock my X2 3800+ Manchester to 2.4 (which I hear is fairly easy) would it be the same as the X2 4600+ Manchester?


----------



## liquidshadow (Jan 31, 2006)

Yes, it will be the same. 
Do what others said, even if it's a bit more hassle, buy from multiple places to save money and get better parts.


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Jan 31, 2006)

I will not buy from different places alright.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 1, 2006)

> The dual core AMD beats the AMD single cores in everything except gaming.


That's an overly broad statement



> That's wicked stupid, you wouldn't pocket 30 bucks and shop somewhere else?



Hah! How do you think i afford tuition?  If someone wants to pay an extra, say, $400 thats there own problem ... i refer it to as "financial natural selection"  Natural selection 4 Life!


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 1, 2006)

Anyways. Would anyone change anything with something on *NEWEGG*. Is there anything I am missing such as wires or somthing.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 1, 2006)

Ya id ditch the powersupply, unless u want to spend even more money where its not needed


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 1, 2006)

Has anyone heard of this case and power supply do think it is good


----------



## Mr.Suave (Feb 1, 2006)

the power supply on that case isnt good. it only has 18A on the 12V and you want something 30A or above.


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok so whats a good Case and PSU combo for under 100.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 1, 2006)

Why are we doing psu research to start with??? We have stickies (*PSU 101*) to deal with PSUs and a bit of *clicking* does the rest


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 2, 2006)

After reading that article I learned some stuff. I think this PSU will suit my need. So what is a good case at Newegg for the 50-70 doallar range.


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 2, 2006)

Revision 4

*Case* - 50-70
Undecided
_________________________________________________

*PSU* - 43.99
XClio 450W 
_________________________________________________

*Mobo * - 129.99
DFI Lanparty UT nF4
_________________________________________________

*Hard Drive* - 89.00
Seagate Barracuda 160Gb
_________________________________________________

*Video Card* - 295.00
eVGA 7800GT
_________________________________________________

*RAM* - 169.00
G.Skill 2Gb 
_________________________________________________

*Processor* - 301.00
AMD X2 3800+
_________________________________________________

*OS* - 88.95
Windows XP
_________________________________________________
*Total Price (Inclu. ship.) - 1225.42*


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 2, 2006)

I think I might get this case and swap out the power supplies. Could you guys show me some good cables.


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 2, 2006)

I think I might get a single core 3700+ because it has better performance in gaming are which is pretty muchall I will be doing. Then I can get a sick keyboard, mouse, and speaker. What do you think.


----------



## liquidshadow (Feb 2, 2006)

No, get the dual core. Much better choice and it will play games much better than the single core very soon.


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 3, 2006)

I think I will stick with the 3800+ X2 and get some nice acessories later. I think I am gonna do one more revision and it should be good.The only thing is that power supply. I read that stick on PSUs but I am still not sure.. I need one for less than 50.


----------



## th3drow (Feb 3, 2006)

you can spend 60 i believe it is and Get a nice thermaltake 480watt, i think thats the new price, im to busy to check atm though lol.
what else are you putting in it?


----------



## Praetor (Feb 3, 2006)

> After reading that article I learned some stuff. I think this PSU will suit my need. So what is a good case at Newegg for the 50-70 doallar range.


Well the PSU that came with the case would also be fine...but if you want to buy another PSU...



> Could you guys show me some good cables.


For the most part, cabling doesnt matter all that much



> I think I might get a single core 3700+ because it has better performance in gaming are which is pretty muchall I will be doing.


I wouldnt. But that depends on what games you're playing I guess



> Much better choice and it will play games much better than the single core very soon.


Change "very soon" to "selectively now" 



> I read that stick on PSUs but I am still not sure.. I need one for less than 50.


Well, in that very sticky you read, there is a reccomendations section 



> Get a nice thermaltake 480watt,


Can you gimme a link to a nice Thermaltake 480W (in the $60 ballpark)?


----------



## th3drow (Feb 3, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817153007

thats where i got mine from


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 3, 2006)

Revision 5

*Case* - 50-70
XION XION II 
_________________________________________________

*PSU* - 43.99
Fortron 450W 
_________________________________________________

*Mobo * - 129.99
DFI Lanparty UT nF4
_________________________________________________

*Hard Drive* - 89.00
Seagate Barracuda 160Gb
_________________________________________________

*Video Card* - 295.00
eVGA 7800GT
_________________________________________________

*RAM* - 169.00
G.Skill 2Gb 
_________________________________________________

*Processor* - 301.00
AMD X2 3800+
_________________________________________________

*OS* - 88.95
Windows XP
_________________________________________________

*Other Asorted Goodies* - 16.23
_________________________________________________

*Total Price (Inclu. ship.) - 1273.66*


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 3, 2006)

So everyone thinks it is perfect and if they were gonna spend $1200 this is the way they would spend it.


----------



## ReturnToEmpire (Feb 4, 2006)

oh yea thats a nice system, looks to be well balanced.


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 5, 2006)

I am so confused. My friend has a 1600gt, 3500+, and 1gb os shity ram and he plays BF2 graet. All highest settings, includng aa and af with zero lag. Plus his fps is usually around 60.Plus it looks better than my other friends alienware (i am not sure what he has in it though).


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 6, 2006)

Would you guys go with the Opteron 165 or the 3800+ X2.


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 7, 2006)

What, you guys done with my thread.


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 7, 2006)

I take the silence as a yes.


----------



## liquidshadow (Feb 7, 2006)

I would go for the Opteron 165. A better processor overall for ~the same price.


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 7, 2006)

Y I have decided to get the Opty 165.revision time.


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 7, 2006)

*Specs*

Revision 6

*Case* - 70.99
XION XION II 
_________________________________________________

*PSU* - 49.99
Fortron 450W 
_________________________________________________

*Mobo * - 129.99
DFI Lanparty UT nF4
_________________________________________________

*Hard Drive* - 89.00
Seagate Barracuda 160Gb
_________________________________________________

*Video Card* - 295.00
eVGA 7800GT
_________________________________________________

*RAM* - 169.00
G.Skill 2Gb 
_________________________________________________

*Processor* - 301.00
AMD Opteron 165
_________________________________________________

*OS* - 99.99
Windows XP
_________________________________________________

*Other Asorted Goodies* - 35.47
_________________________________________________

*Total Price (Inclu. ship.) - 1319.85*


I think this should be one of the last revisions since I don't know of any other options.


----------



## liquidshadow (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks good, go ahead and order.


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 9, 2006)

When is the next generation of the Nvidia cards and the AM2 chip coming out. I think I will wait till then to buy. That way I will either buy an AM2 chip or buy the now lower priced Opty 165 or a chip that is in the 300 dollar range that was higher before. Same thing with the video card. What kind of price cuts could we see on the 939 and the video cards nearly as soon as the AM2 and the next gen Nvideo comes out.


----------



## helmie (Feb 9, 2006)

I dont think AM2 is out untill August time now. As for the next gen nvidias, i dont know.


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 10, 2006)

My dad is making me so happy. Whenever I approach him with a new budget he says sure. So now my budget is 1750. Omg woot woot. This is a 450 dollar bump so I think this is gonna be a total system change. So get workin,lol


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 10, 2006)

Now it is $1750 budget.  I am building my first PC. It is gonna be a gaming rig that has to last me a while without upgrading. Do not include a moniter, mouse, keyboard,speakers, or optical drive, I have those from my last computer. Lastly I am only buying from newegg, no exceptions. So here is the list, I will keep it updated as I make revisions.

*Specs*

Revision 1

*Case* - 
_________________________________________________

*PSU* -
_________________________________________________

*Mobo * - 
_________________________________________________

*Hard Drive* - 
_________________________________________________

*Video Card* - 
_________________________________________________

*RAM* - 
_________________________________________________

*Processor* - 
_________________________________________________

*OS* - 99.99
Windows XP
_________________________________________________

*Other Asorted Goodies* - 
_________________________________________________

*Total Price (Inclu. ship.) - *

There is nothing there yet because I am not sure what to do with $1750.

P.S- MOds could you delete the first half of this thread till this post.That would be awsome. Thanks


----------



## mash (Feb 11, 2006)

For $50, the Centurian 5 is hard to beat.


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 11, 2006)

Ya but that case is frugly in my opinion. And then I would have to buy a powersupply which are like 100 for a good one so I would only be saving like 40 bucks on that case.


----------



## mash (Feb 11, 2006)

If you think that one's ugly, just browse newegg cases for one at ~$50. However, if you're going to have $1750 worth of components, you'll want a nice case. I'd spend at least $100 for the case with that budget. I'll edit this post with a $1750 rig in a bit.

*Gaming rig- $1750 budget*
Case- $150 (or less if you want) you choose.
CPU- AMD Athlon X2 4200+ - $362
PSU- FSP 550W - $96
Mobo- ASUS nforce4 SLI - $122
Vid Card- eVGA Geforce 7800GTX - $439
Memory- Corsair XMS 2GB - $185 after MIR
Hard Drive- Western Digital 200gb SATA - $91
Windows XP - $100

$205 left. If you plan on OCing, I'd put it towards better cooling (and switch the X2 to an opteron). Otherwise, you could get more memory, upgrade the vid card, cpu, etc. Depends on what you want to focus on.


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 11, 2006)

Revision 2

*Case* - 189.99 

XG Dragon
_________________________________________________

*PSU* -In case
(I know no one likes the power supplies that comes with the case but I have heard good things about this one. It is a 500W with 26a on the 12v so how bad could it be)
_________________________________________________

*Mobo * - 129.99
DFI LANPARTY Ultra-D
_________________________________________________

*Hard Drive* - 87.00
Seagate SATA 160GB
_________________________________________________

*Video Card* - 509.00
connect3D 1900XTX
_________________________________________________

*RAM* - 169.00
G.Skill 2GB
_________________________________________________

*Processor* - 415.00
AMD Opteron 170
_________________________________________________

*OS* - 99.99
Windows XP
_________________________________________________

*Other Asorted Goodies* - 9.24
_________________________________________________

*Total Price (Inclu. ship.) - $1,761.89*


----------



## JFlo (Feb 11, 2006)

5u1c1d47m0nk3y said:
			
		

> Revision 2
> 
> *Case* - 189.99
> 
> ...




If i were you i would get a different power supply w/ a cheaper case (one w/o a psu) and maybe a different mother board like dfi lanpart ut nf4 sli-dr (normal or expert).


----------



## ckfordy (Feb 11, 2006)

i would get a new powersupply cause that one has 26 amps but that videocard requries 30 amps so  that powersupply might not be able to keep up with everything else in your system.


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 11, 2006)

I ask again, has anyone evre heard of this power supply. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817159026.
ALso can anyone find the XG Dragon cheaper without the PSU.I love that case!!!!!!!!!!!.

Edit: I am not sure why it is not linking directly to the item but it is the $71 one.


----------



## TheChef (Feb 11, 2006)

12v@35 amps should be able to hold your system nicely.

http://froogle.google.com/froogle?btnG=Search+Froogle&q=XG+Dragon&lmode=online&scoring=p

Doesn't look like it comes without the PSU.


----------



## mash (Feb 11, 2006)

If you get an OEM vid card, make sure you confirm that it comes with all cables and such. Newegg usually has a warning that says "This item comes with no accessores" if it's OEM.


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 11, 2006)

I made a mistake on that revision I am getting the Powercolor 1900XTX Retail. Sry bout that. I will fix that in next revision. I think I might just splurge and buy the case and the power supply I mentoned before that is $71.


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 12, 2006)

*Specs*

Revision 3

*Case* - 189.99 

XG Dragon
_________________________________________________

*PSU* -94.99
Antec Truepower 550W
_________________________________________________

*Mobo * - 129.99
DFI LANPARTY Ultra-D
_________________________________________________

*Hard Drive* - 87.00
Seagate SATA 160GB
_________________________________________________

*Video Card* - 534.00
Powercolor 1900XT
_________________________________________________

*RAM* - 169.00
G.Skill 2GB
_________________________________________________

*Processor* - 325.00
Opteron 165
_______________________________

*OS* - 99.99
Windows XP
_________________________________________________

*Other Asorted Goodies* - 14.72
_________________________________________________

*Total Price (Inclu. ship.) - $1722.4*


Revision 3
The more I thought about it the more worried I got. I did not want to build my PC only to have the PSU not be good enough. SO I cut back on some stuff and got a good PSU.


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 14, 2006)

3rd page omg bump.


----------



## Dr Studly (Feb 14, 2006)

get better processor worse video card


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 14, 2006)

This computer building is really hard. I am home sick today and doing a lot of thinking and research. DX10 is coming out soon. So is Vista ( well mabye it is coming out in like october). DX10 can only run with Vista, right? Then what are the DX10 cards going to do when they first come out in mid-year.Are they going to have DX9 on them? Also how much is the equivilant of a 1900XT DX9 going to cost in DX10?What I am basically asking is should I wait for DX10 to come out and then get Vista when it comes out or just stay with the sytem I have listed. Also AM2 chips. Should I wait for these to come out. The Optys are not being made into AM2 chips so I would have to get an X2 which would be more expensive and less good. But then again you always want to get the newest interface when buying a new PC so you can upgrade later. Could you give me some advice.


----------



## LITHIUM (Feb 14, 2006)

you don't NEED that good of video card. you could get a 7800GTX (nVidia) for 230$ and it will run all those games on max settings


----------



## Rambo (Feb 14, 2006)

Encore4More said:
			
		

> get better processor worse video card



Why should he do that? I think they are a great choice! Especially the Opteron 165. Dual core, and much cheaper than an X2.

I think that's a great system waiting to be built. Although, I remember posting in this topic ages ago, and now I see it's on page 9!


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 14, 2006)

LITHIUM said:
			
		

> you don't NEED that good of video card. you could get a 7800GTX (nVidia) for 230$ and it will run all those games on max settings


Were is this 7800GTX you speak of for 230$. Plus I think the images produced by  ATI are way better than Nvidia, much smoother.


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 14, 2006)

Rambo said:
			
		

> Why should he do that? I think they are a great choice! Especially the Opteron 165. Dual core, and much cheaper than an X2.


I think a lot of people think Optys suck because they think they are reliable but slow server proccesors. The Opty 165s are really sick chips and can compete with nearly all of the X2 line overclocked. Given you would have to overclock it exremly to catch up to a 4800 X2 but it can definatly compete with a 4200 X2 4400 X2.


----------



## Rambo (Feb 14, 2006)

5u1c1d47m0nk3y said:
			
		

> I think a lot of people think Optys suck because they think they are reliable but slow server proccesors. The Opty 165s are really sick chips and can compete with nearly all of the X2 line overclocked. Given you would have to overclock it exremly to catch up to a 4800 X2 but it can definatly compete with a 4200 X2 4400 X2.



Exactly! Also, it's an easy CPU to overclock, people are easily getting 2.4 Ghz with it! And coupled with that DFI board you selected, it'll be a great OC!


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 14, 2006)

*Specs*

Revision 4

*Case* - 119.99
NZXT Lexa
_________________________________________________

*PSU* -109.99
Enermax Liberty
_________________________________________________

*Mobo * - 129.99
DFI LANPARTY Ultra-D
_________________________________________________

*Hard Drive* - 87.00
Seagate SATA 160GB
_________________________________________________

*Video Card* - 534.00
HIS Hightech 1900XT
_________________________________________________

*RAM* - 169.00
G.Skill 2GB
_________________________________________________

*Processor* - 325.00
Opteron 165
_______________________________

*OS* - 99.99
Windows XP
_________________________________________________

*Other Asorted Goodies* - 14.72
_________________________________________________

*Total Price (Inclu. ship.) - $1696.13*


----------



## kjkiller (Feb 14, 2006)

i would still get a bigger hard drive, and whats the total


----------



## 5u1c1d47m0nk3y (Feb 15, 2006)

kjkiller said:
			
		

> i would still get a bigger hard drive, and whats the total



160 is plenty for me I don't store much on my computer except games, word docs, and a litle bit of music.

Edit: How lond till DX9 is obsolete and all major games use DX10 to run nice.


----------



## Rambo (Feb 15, 2006)

5u1c1d47m0nk3y said:
			
		

> 160 is plenty for me I don't store much on my computer except games, word docs, and a litle bit of music.
> 
> Edit: How lond till DX9 is obsolete and all major games use DX10 to run nice.



I would imagine when DX10 is out that they will start to code games for use with it. DX9 will probably be able to play the same games, but just not very well. It'll probably become obselete about half a year into DX10 being released? Although, that's just a guess and it isn't founded on pure factual evidence...

EDIT: The HIS Hightech Radeon X1900XT has a $40 M-IR. In your last list you mention the price being $534. Bring it down to $519


----------

